# Best exercise youtube vids or free apps for losing weight



## threebirds

Hi
I'm trying to shift the pounds but don't want to spend any money, so wondering what youtube vids or free exercise apps people would recommend. Particularly cardio, tummy fat weight loss, and interval/circuit training. I don't have much space to move around as house is cluttered.
Thanks


----------



## mytimewillcum

If you have iphone like myself, type in weightloss on App Store, and there's a few free ones on there , also I used YouTube for weightloss, if u type in fitness blender on YouTube, loads of workout videos will come up, I lost two stone following one or two of there workouts, but I ain't gunna lie , there tuff ! &#128514;


----------



## threebirds

Thank you :)
Will do that - if Im going to shift the weight its the tough ones I need!


----------



## mytimewillcum

threebirds said:


> Thank you :)
> Will do that - if Im going to shift the weight its the tough ones I need!

Well, fitness blender will work wonders &#128514; x


----------



## pachamama92

I like BeFit youtube vids. They are seriously tough though. I like them because they have dine different exercises to the norm plus they show a beginners, intermediate and advanced version of each excercise. Try 6 week 6-pack!!


----------



## threebirds

mytimewillcum said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> Will do that - if Im going to shift the weight its the tough ones I need!
> 
> Well, fitness blender will work wonders &#128514; xClick to expand...

I am a bit scared now. Will let you know just how much pain lol &#128514;


----------



## threebirds

pachamama92 said:


> I like BeFit youtube vids. They are seriously tough though. I like them because they have dine different exercises to the norm plus they show a beginners, intermediate and advanced version of each excercise. Try 6 week 6-pack!!

Thank you, will check those out!


----------



## ItsJana

If you are looking at a way to lose fat, how much you eat is more important than exercise. Also you cannot target fat loss, fat will come off where it wants to. I'd like to lose some fat on my legs but no matter how much cardio I do, it likes to come off my arms. 

Jillian Michaels 30 day shred level 1 is available on youtube, fitness blender (youtube as well) has some really good videos and there are always some good finds at the library too. Good luck!


----------



## Perplexed

blogilates videos on youtube! she does pilates. she has a website with daily calendars and the workouts are great :)


----------



## threebirds

The youtube vids are great - there really is no need to be buying dvds. Did a BeFit one this eve & still have wobbly legs!


----------

